# Boston mayhem



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope and pray everything in Boston turns out okay. What a very scary and tragically sad thing to happen from the bombings to now the crazy manhunt for the 2nd suspect.
I don't normally watch this stuff but I have been listening in on line for a couple of hours. 
I do think the news and onlookers need to be careful with what they post and videos, etc. because it could compromise the capture.

Someone said they read that the 2nd suspect is threatening to kill 'everyone' because his brother was killed. Not sure how accurate that is, but omg what a crazy fool. So his brother is more important than the innocent people they killed with their bombs? Crazy, crazy, crazy 

Praying the police/FBI/agencies get this psycho off the streets soon!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So they did get one of the two guys?!

I hope they catch that second guy soon! They whole thing makes me sick! I just don't understand people...


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

One of the boomers got killed about a town over.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Boston itself is on lockdown and the 2nd suspect is on the run. They caught one guy and shot him. THey are both Russians which kinda makes me glad because I was expecting someone from the Taliban.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I just read that.. The other guy is armed and dangerous... They said he could have more bombs on him.. They are worried that he may take hostages..  I just hope they can find him fast!
My prayers are with everyone close.. He could be anywhere....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is from Chechnya which broke off from Russia.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its crazy for sure. I hope and pray all the wounded recover and can get back to a semi normal life. I can't imagine losing a limb, much less a family member due to these people. Thoughts and prayers with those who lost loved ones including the officer who was killed and with those who are recovering. 

Here's hoping they find the remaining suspect and he pays for all that he has done. I had read somewhere that they had a house surrounded? Not sure how accurate this is. 

Its this kind of news that makes me wonder what people are thinking? There are truly some sick, hateful people in this world.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am watching it live on the computer. It is so sad.

The boys father said he does not believe his sons did this and if his younger son (the only one alive still) is killed America will pay. 

I am just praying for everyone in that area, I also have been praying that all the police and people trying to catch this person will be safe. 

They are saying that they are from Russia, and his father wants him to give himself up so he can come back hime to Russia. 

They said the youngest one said he will die in a shoot out just like his brother did. (How did they know he said that?)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What I heard was that the family was originally from Chechnya but father is currently in Russia. According to reports I heard, they are muslim.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, for sure the older brother was Muslim, I'm not sure about the younger one. I heard that there may be two or three more suspects that they are searching for. Scary stuff! This is the kind of thing you watch in movies but never expect to happen in real life. I just hope that he gives himself up without hurting any more people. I have a feeling that's not what's going to happen though...  Prayers being sent!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It was said, the older brother was religious, the younger one was not. I don't think religion had much to do with what they did though. Glad they got one of the brothers, hopefully they can catch the other one alive.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

If I lived near there I would lock myself in the basement with all my animals


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I really do not know where the world is going. . . There are so many nice people out there but then people like that go and hurt the nice ones and it really rubs me in a way I can't explain. Why can't people just get a long and live happily ever after!?!?! I know this sounds very childish for me to say but things use to be so much nicer when even I was a kid. I mean we didn't have to worry about locking doors or druggies/robbers breaking into houses stealing stuff. I mean I know bad things happened but the more time passes the worse it gets. I can only hope that everyone up there stays safe and that they catch the other individual. Every single person I met while up there and even those I met down here that are from that area are such amazing individuals that it really gives me hope for the world and then people put them through this. Still just at a loss for directing my words but prayers for all effected in all ways possible.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The younger one became a US Citizen 9-11-12. 

 Karen I do believe that is what I heard as well after I kept listening to it. the father said it was not his boys that did this, the Aunt said they were framed, the Uncle said he is ashamed by their actions and wants the 19 year old to turn himself in so he does not die as well. It is a shame parents are so blinded to think "My child would never do that". 
 I just pray that he is captured before anyone else is killed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They did find him and he is alive! So happy they caught him!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well it sounds like they found him hiding in a boat, but whether or not he's alive or going to come out of this alive, they haven't said yet. They haven't said if he's been detained yet or not...at least the news i'm watching.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

What sickens me about the whole thing (besides the injuries and casualties) is that these are just babies! Did you see the youngest ones picture?? 19 years old! What a waste of life....and for what?????


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree! What made them want to do this 

Well they have him cornered in a boat now, just a matter of time to get him out. He's injured and talking with police. 
We've been watching the coverage here:
http://www.necn.com/pages/necn_streampage


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Just confirmed he's in custody now. 

I do feel bad for him... he's just a kid! And I think very much influenced (perhaps forced/coerced?) by his brother. Yet he's still responsible for his actions... the whole situation is just so sad.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

It saddens me beyond belief that these things happen. I ache for the people who have lost loved ones & I can not imagine what they are all feeling. What saddens me almost as much is the need from both the right & left wings need to politicize these tragedies as much as possible.

The most crass thing said by a politician so far:

Arkansas State Rep. Nate Bell (R) "I wonder how many Boston liberals spent the night cowering in their homes wishing they had an AR-15 with a hi-capacity magazine?"


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just confirmed Hes in custody!!! Woo hoo!!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

It seems as though we can't go any significant amount of time without a tragic event occurring in our Nation. The Evil that lives among us is baffling to me. It scares me beyond explanation to watch my children grow up in a world that is so different than I experienced as a child. I'm trying hard to make since of the inexplicable...I pray for peace for myself and all my friends and family...and those I have never met or will never meet....

“I have told you these things, so that in me you may have peace. In this world you will have trouble. But take heart! I have overcome the world.” - John 16:33

"For where two or three gather in my name, there am I with them." - Matthew 18:20


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Those are perfect verses Jen..

It's sad where the world is going.. But that's what the Bible says is gonna happen..


----------

